# Round Trash Can



## rharveyva (Mar 18, 2008)

The wife wants a round wood trash can. Actually something to hold a plastic trash can with the clearance inside to be less than 1/2 inch. How would you make it?

R


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rharveyva

Here's a neat way to get he job done... 

Multi-Sided Glue Joint Router Bits
Besure to see the video,,How-To-Use-this type of bit on the router table.
Great How-To  plus you can download a PDF file and print it out..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_door.html#glue_joint_anchor

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-MULTI-SIDED-GLUE-JOINT-ROUTER-BIT-NR-4_W0QQitemZ190208728775QQihZ009QQcategoryZ50387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

=============



rharveyva said:


> The wife wants a round wood trash can. Actually something to hold a plastic trash can with the clearance inside to be less than 1/2 inch. How would you make it?
> 
> R


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Or this way. You can use as many panels as you want with these.
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_flute.html


----------

